# Duck Blind Jokes 2018



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Every year we come up with something funny that seems to come up every hunt and lighten the mood when things are not going our way.

Feel free to share, here are some of ours:
*
Hens Forever, Michigan Chapter.* - We seemed to shoot a lot of hens this year. Eventually every Canada Goose we shot was a hen as well..

*Steven Rinella's, "BLAUKS"* randomly came up quite a few times too and was used to describe future shot/kills.

*Do it for Dale.* - Originally a phrase to describe hooning, for obvious reason, we did it for Uncle Dale in his River Cow Pasture, even if we didn't scout any ducks we had to go in desperate times. _Eventually every hunt was for dale. _

I'm sure I'll think of some more. Comedy seems to be the only way to cope sometimes.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

My favorite duck hunting joke is:

A old man and his grandson were wading through the marsh in the predawn darkness.

The grandson says: "Grandpa, I think I gotta leak in my waders."

The grandfather responds: "Go ahead. They're your waders."


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

"Those birds are coming at us with their a**"

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"We need to turn our spread into Burning Man for geese"

"How far is the paddle? Asking for a friend"


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

When someone shoots a duck and says that they want to mount it. I tell them: "Go ahead. I will not watch and I will not tell your wife."


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

The old aluminum foil leg band is fun to watch. 

When retrieving a duck or goose that another hunter in your party has shot, wrap a 3/4" wide strip of aluminum foil around a leg. Hand the bird to the lucky hunter and watch the reaction.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

“We shoulda went perchin”


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

John Singer said:


> The old aluminum foil leg band is fun to watch.
> 
> When retrieving a duck or goose that another hunter in your party has shot, wrap a 3/4" wide strip of aluminum foil around a leg. Hand the bird to the lucky hunter and watch the reaction.


That’s just mean lol.... so mean 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Farmer over there dragged a car out of the water in front of his house last time we were here.
The car owner was yelling at him about having told him it was not deep.
"Well" , the farmer said ;"it was only up to them ducks bellies this morning".

We asked him how often he pulls some one out and he said , "oh ,a couple a day during the week. Sometimes more on the weekend during the day".

I asked him "what , you don't pull any out at night?" 
He said ,"nahh. At night is when I refill the waterhole".


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Asking the guys in our party who doesn’t have a duck call . To the one 
Who says they don’t. the next duck that’s shot we give them the duck telling them to grab the duck by the wings and hold them out and blow in 
The ducks a$$ now they have a duck call
Hopefully this will go viral next season LOL


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Then there’s the newbie “ here comes a pair of singles “


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

“Shoot what you can afford”

“We’ve had every type of bird fly over except a duck”


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Names for Cormorants that I dare not repeat.


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Remember that one time when we saw that duck.............that was cool."

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Grab the end of a cattails and stick it in your pocket at the beginning of the hunt of at the launch.
If you have that person who doesn't practice calling in the off season/novice /father who insists on calling but his calling is horrible or he hits a few sour notes. Tell them they need their call pitched and ask for it. When they give it to you take the cattails out of you pocket but dont let them see it. Pull a slight of hand and switch the call with the cattails and PITCH the "call" into the water. 
Depending on how funny their reaction is give them the call back in a few minutes or when you get back to the launch

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

John Singer said:


> The old aluminum foil leg band is fun to watch.
> 
> When retrieving a duck or goose that another hunter in your party has shot, wrap a 3/4" wide strip of aluminum foil around a leg. Hand the bird to the lucky hunter and watch the reaction.


Guide in Texas on a Specklebelly hunt tried that on me. He put it on the bird, told me it was banded. Not knowing it was fake, I still told him he could have it. Guy couldn't believe it.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> Names for Cormorants that I dare not repeat.


We call them Krugerands


----------



## kozbones (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you like duck sausage! 

Why don’t you duck down and get some.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

"Local Singles Looking to FLOCK in your area"


----------



## Phlycaster (Nov 8, 2018)

Ask the guys in the blind if there hands are cold. The one that says no say to him 
Good I’ve got to piss


----------

